# SW duracraft ?



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Never heard of this exterior paint before. Any opinions on it?

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

I've used it just a handful of times. It's ok. I haven't had any problems with it. It used to be called sherflo I believe. Seemed like a superpaint without the label. I wouldn't use it on a high profile job but there are times when it's acceptable.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

It must be the new low end paint my salesman mentioned. From what I was told it's geared for contractors and is less money than A100.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Builders grade.Holds up pretty well


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

IT is Weatherclad renamed!

I am not a big fan, and it is not a huge price increase for A100, so I spec that as my minimum and always go for an upgrade to Resilience or Duration when possible!

That being said, duracraft is fine for stucco...


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Its all acrylic, no vinyl resin. So acceptable for NC on wood, stucco, metal, etc. Its a nice repaint finish when cost is a concern, its very flat, so hides imperfections. Price point should come in under $20 in most cases, about $4 less than A100. All sheens as well. In CA it replaced Acrylux and Acrystain which were the NC finishes.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

It's not new.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> It's not new.


I know SW sells regional products to different parts of the USA so for some reason it's new to us here. A100 was the bottom line paint before. Lots of stores still don't even have this Duracraft.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We use to use it years ago on new construction & commercial then they discontinued it and now they brought it back?????


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Funny how it's a new product where I live but to aaron61 it's old news. Fact is I don't work at SW and distribute products.


----------



## alan (Feb 17, 2010)

I sprayed two coats over aluminum siding for a buddy of mine. looked good and he was happy. last I heard it was holding up.
If I could guess,covers when you spray but not so for brushing.
for 19$ what can you expect.
so a few years ago it was probably 7$ a gal. thanks SW lol classic pump and dump


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Typical Shyster-Williams


----------

